# My special little girls.



## Spring (Mar 15, 2006)

Hope you like my babies .

Starting off with the newest. These were taken with the litter Pebbleswas in at I think four weeks. (these are her litter mates Pebbleswasn't photographed).























And here's Pebbles





















My pride and Joy, Pepsi! 


















Hope you liked them and willbe sure to post weekly updatesof Pebbles growth


----------



## naturestee (Mar 15, 2006)

They're lovely! Looks like Pepsi is commenting on your music.

I really like Pebbles' color- she looks like a fuzzy little shadow!


----------



## Spring (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks!

People are going to think I'm crazy but I sing to Pepsi VERY often..She enjoys it. I went to go get that pamphlet thing and asked her whatsong she liekd and at first she grabbed it from my hand (maybe I'm jsutimagining she likes my singing.. lol) then I got her to pose with itthe next time... 

Yup Pebbles issomething special. A littel fiesty though but that's ALL good .


----------



## Spring (Mar 18, 2006)

New pictures :jumpforjoy:






Streeetch!







Bunny Moon Walk







Sitting on Mom's lap. Sitting purdy for the camera






Pretty in pink






Munching on some hay!






Tiny little baby- second day I got her



Thanks


----------



## Spring (May 10, 2006)

About time for an update! 

Lets start off with Pepsi.. 

A few Saturdays ago, Pepsi decided she might like to be a mommy. Shebuilt a little nest in her box.Poor little girl had gas.





Hey mommy, you've always said I've had a small mouth... Ha! Can you see that little tongue? 






I still can't decide where to put this..





And to finish Pepsi off..





Lots of kissies for moms shoulder!

Pebbles






Did I _give_ you permission to photograph me?






Hehe I snuck under mom's bed! 





This tastes good!





Am I a bit trashy?

*Oops double posted a picture


----------



## Blyre (May 10, 2006)

They are so cute! And Fluffy! Hehe

I'm seriously developing a liking for the Lionhead breed. Once Munchkinis over her Puberty, I may try to get a male Lionhead for her. 

Blyre


----------



## Spring (May 10, 2006)

Thanks! 

I know you get the lionhead bug.. as soon as I saw the baby picture mycousin sent me I told myself I had to get her.. They are so adorable asbabies!  My dad's always saying if I put a saddle on her she'd looklike a horse.. a ride for a mouse!


----------



## naturestee (May 11, 2006)

There's my girls!:bunny18

I love Pebbles' mane. It's very humanish, she looks like a British professor! So cute!


----------



## Spring (May 11, 2006)

Thanks!

I showed a picture of her to one of my friends and he said it looked like an old man's


----------



## bbgrl20 (May 11, 2006)

Ohh, your bunnies have stolen my heart!! :inlove:They are sooo adorable! Looks like you got yourself a handful!!


----------



## maherwoman (May 11, 2006)

Hey...quick question from a bunny owner who's clueless about different breeds...

Do you have to groom a lionhead's mane? If so, how often? Did you have to groom Pebbles' mane for the pics?

Your babies are ADORABLE!! I love Pebbles' fluffiness andexpressions, and I love Pepsi's ever-so-loving and adoringeyes.  They so obviously love their mama!!


----------



## Eve (May 11, 2006)

What a pretty bunny family you have! Iespecially love the pictures of Pepsi building her nest. She looks likeshe has a big personality. And Pebbles is a very handsomefellow.:inlove:


----------



## Spring (May 11, 2006)

Thanks everyone!  

I usually jus t use my fingers to loosen any knots that might haveformed. After I got her she had lots of nots with hay and stuff in itso I had to cut a few large knots from her mane and her back side. Justa grooming with my fingers once in a while is all she needs,or a run through with her brush. Nope, I don't groom her before herlittle photo sessions  

By the way, Pebble's is a little girl  Hehe. I'm going to post some more pictures a bit later..


----------



## maherwoman (May 11, 2006)

*Wow...her mane sure is beautiful for nothaving to brush it very often. It looks so nice, it looksbrushed! How pretty!! I assume that if a lionheadis an indoor bun, their mane doesn't get as messy?

Spring wrote: *


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> I usually jus t use my fingers to loosen any knots that might haveformed. After I got her she had lots of nots with hay and stuff in itso I had to cut a few large knots from her mane and her back side. Justa grooming with my fingers once in a while is all she needs,or a run through with her brush. Nope, I don't groom her before herlittle photo sessions
> 
> By the way, Pebble's is a little girl  Hehe. I'm going to post some more pictures a bit later..


----------



## Spring (May 11, 2006)

I'm not sure. My cousin had the mom and her manewas amazing. It was fuller then Pebbles and very soft and she neverbrushes it. 

Pebble's usually keeps it pretty tidy, just the occasional bit of paperor hay I have to untangle. She has baby fur on her butt I have to groomout and it looks like she has a beard because she has like downy furaround her neck area.


----------



## Eve (May 12, 2006)

*Spring wrote: *


> By the way, Pebble's is a little girl


Oh, sorry! _She_ is a very pretty lady then. :bunnyheart


----------



## Spring (May 12, 2006)

Some new photos! Took me an hour because I madea mistake then had to reload the pictures and load them to photobucketagain.. phew very annoying! 





Mommy.. why do you part my hair like this? 





BIIIIG kissies!






Mom, you really should learn how to wash your face.. by yourself!






Taking a break to catch some shade from raising bunny poop to do a flop under the ramp





Who goes there? Someone planning to stop my mommy cuddle time?!






A cuddle with Mommy





Pepsi trying to be like that picture of Pipp 





Bye everyone! Bunny kissiees to all!:kiss:


----------



## Cinnabunny (May 12, 2006)

I'm so glad Pepsi is doing better. She is abeautiful bunny. Your new addition looks so cute. I saw a lionhead forthe first time at a pet store yesterday and they are really neat.


----------



## Spring (May 12, 2006)

I am too! I don't know what I would have done if I lost her

:bigtears:

They're both mommy's little girls, and they know it! Looking back onthe baby pictures of Pebble's I posted, I miss her baby stage.. mybabies so grown up now! I want another baby bunny.. hehe .

:stork:


----------



## Spring (May 28, 2006)

Update time! Thought I'd like to post somepictures of the girls . Idon't have enough time to uploadthe new ones, but I have a few old ones. Pebbles is comfortable withclimbing the stairs! She'll jump off the second floor down to get off.Kamakazi bunny!  I need to get the picture of her climbing thestairs, maybe tomorrow . I haven't loaded any new ones on Pebblesdownstairs, but maybe tomorow, so I only have 1 fairly recent pic ofher.






Chowing down on some romain






Melting down for a belly scratch






Chewing her new bed






Don't ignore me, I'll chew!






And Pebbles, cleaning her paws


----------



## maherwoman (May 28, 2006)

Aww...they're so darling!!


----------



## Spring (Jun 28, 2006)

I say update time!

The girls have been doing pretty good. Pepsi has been enjoying the warm summer sun, while Pebbles is waiting anxiously to move into her new 'gorilla' cage as my dad likes to call it. We've been having a fabulous few days, and keeping the girls cool has been pretty simple! So, without further hesitation..

Hi everyone! Don't worry about putting fingers near my cage.. I don't look as mean as I appear to look.. *CHOMP!* *ignore the nails.. I need to clip them but the silly girl gets so stressed so ignore th dagger claws*

*




*


Hellooo there!






I love my little friend... 






Giving her little cuddle bud a kiss on the cheek






Sniffing her ear






Leaning against mommy's arm and having snuggle time






Alright, I'm not too happy now! Let me sun bathe woman!






Floppin against the stairs after a long race of up the stairs.. down the stairs.. 






Coming up to say hello






My little shaggy muffin with her messy mane! 






Looking out between the stair rail.. Who's coming?!






Saying hello and posing pretty for a picture






Excuse her mess.. she was having a tantrum with her hay.. 






Well, there's an update for the girls! More to come in a moment 

:headflick:


----------



## Spring (Jun 29, 2006)

Picture time! It's not completely done.. so bare with me!

























It's not the most fantastic cage, but it's roomy, open, and in progress . I think Pebbles will really like it though!


----------



## Pipp (Jun 29, 2006)

Whoa, what a lucky little girl Pebbles is! She can throw huge parties and even rent out a corner or two.  Or put in a tennis court? And of course the mansion even comes with a servant --as it should be!

AndPepsi's sooo sweet! I love that little doll! :inlove:



sas and the gang :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Cinnabunny (Jun 29, 2006)

What did you use forunder the cage?


----------



## cheryl (Jun 29, 2006)

Aww i just wuv your little girlies,they are just precious,hehe i love the first picture,i just love wittle bunny wips lol



cheryl


----------



## Spring (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks everyone!

Haha, yes both my girls demand me to be their servants.. Mommy shake out my towel! Sometimes I don't even get a 'mommy', they just refer to me as 'Lady' .. hehe joking. 

I used coroplast. Aka corrugated plastic. I got that sheet from home depot for $20. You can find it pretty much anywhere! Home depot, Rona, Home and Hardware, ect. Anyone really that sells sign kind of things. If you also don't mind some advertisement, I've heard you can get it free at places like McDonalds, Tim Hortans, ect anywhere that uses signs to advertise.

Hehe I love Pepsi's little mouth too.. although sometimes it can be quite dangerous!:shock:. It still amazes me that both my girls have pretty much the same sized body, but Pepsi's head is MUCHtinier.

Thanks again


----------



## Spring (Jul 26, 2006)

Alright, I loaded a whole whack of pictures, so decided to update the ol' blog!  

A few bun updates- Pebbles got her new cage, Pepsi had to get moved over just a tiny bit, both seem very happy! Also, with me being able to actually sit in Pebbles pen, it will help us bond. Even t hough I've had her for close to 7 months, I've never really felt close and 'bonded' with her like I do with Pepsi. Hopefully being able to be acage mate will help this!

Lets start with the rowdy, fiesty, lovable Pebbles!






Having a little lay down with mama and her frozen waterbottle






Get your foot out of my pen!






What the cage looks like






My little chubs having a laydown






Hello everybun and everyone at RO!






Learnin' quick what that pink things for .






Hello 'Bud'






Oh kissy kissy kissy to my baby baby baby!






Lionhead love 4 ever .

Time for the darling, Pepsi! (Sorry, don't have many new pictures)






My poor baby at the start of a gas attack (A few weeks ago)






Just because I'm a dwarf, doesn't mean I can't Roar like a lion! RAWWWR!






Hmm.. this smells like Pebbles!






I never knew my foot was so interesting. For one, it has toes.. wooow!

I'll be sure to get more of Pepsi maybe today or tomorrow!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 26, 2006)

Very cute Bunnies. 

Do you have a top on the cage you made? Does Pebbles not jump out? I have to have a top on mine as Jackie would definitely jump out.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## Spring (Jul 26, 2006)

Nope, no top. I had her test try it when it was only 1 high, and she was in there for 2 hours and didn't even try to jump, so I'm guessing it will keep her in. If not, I'll have to find something to make a removable top. It's been 24hours, and no sign of an escape artist .

Thanks!


----------



## cheryl (Jul 26, 2006)

Hi Spring,

i was just wondering do you know what breed Pepsi is? i just love her to bits,she is such a pretty colour.



I love this picture of Pebbles,how could you not love a sweet lil face like this..








cheryl


----------



## daisy052104 (Jul 27, 2006)

I was gonna post something about that pic too. So cute!!


----------



## Spring (Jul 27, 2006)

Hehe thanks! Pepsi is a chinchilla coloured netherland dwarf. My tiny little baby .

LOL! Pebbles always looks at me with that face, especially whe she hears the treat container. If she hears or sees my dog, she makes that face too. _What's that? What's that?_


----------



## cookie2006 (Jul 27, 2006)

Your rabbits are gorgeous!!! I love the chinchilla colouring of Pepsi. I have a netherland dwarf & lionhead too, they are lovely rabbits.


----------



## Spring (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 27, 2006)

With a slippery floor, bunnies don't jump as much. 

What makes it funny is when they are running around, their legs go all over the place .... like Bambi on ice. :bambiandthumper

Rainbows!


----------



## Spring (Dec 1, 2006)

I haven't posted since Pepsi passed away. It'sstill very hard and I miss her each and every day. What's hard is theguilt and the 'what ifs'. I know everything happens for a reason, Ijust haven't learned yet why my baby was taken so soon. I'm in themiddle of making a memorial slid show on the computer with all thepictures and video I have.

On a happier note, I have semi-new/new pictures and even a video!

Starting off with my feisty little hunny, Pebbles! Pebbles is doinggreat. I'm working with her on her food aggression, but so far she'sgetting a tiny bit better! She's growing slowly, and has a nice thickwinter coat! She started loosing a bit of her mane, but it's growingback slowly but surely! 























Next, we have Poppy! Poppy is the newest of my girls. From the start,she's adjusted extremely while. She is a huge sweet heart, and althoughhard to pick up from her cage, very docile to handle. Over all she'svery docile and easy going. She's a quiet bunny, and enjoys sitting inher box witha few towels than running around. She's in an oldcage in my room while her cage downstairs is in construction.


----------



## Spring (Dec 3, 2006)

Well, tonight was a new experience!

I decided to bring Poppy downstairs for a run around, because I wantedto spend time with both her and Pebbles. I decided to just see whatwould happen if I had Pebbles in her pen and Poppy running around therabbit room. 

It started off on the wrong foot by Poppy going behind Pebbles pen. Iturned my back for a second, and then I heard Pebbles thumping. Pebblesbecame very frantic and started thumping more, which startled Poppy. Soboth were startling each other until I calmed Pebbles down and gotPoppy from behind the pen. 

They ignored each other for about 20 minutes. Poppy was busy on hertowel eating hay and playing with her cardboard tube, and Pebbles wasin her box. 

Poppy slowly started moving towards Pebbles pen, and was about a footaway. I was very anxious as I didn't want any injuries. Both were veryalert and still. Poppy moved her head a bit, which startled Pebbles.Pebbles then skittered off into her box, which startled Poppy, andPoppy darted to the other end of the room. 

It took some time for Poppy to come out of the corner, but when she didshe just continued exploring. She then came up to Pebbles cage, andboth were sniffing through the wire excitedly. I kept a hand on Poppy'schest just to make sure I could break up any fights through the wire ifneeded. They sniffed at each otherand went back to what theywere doing before.

The last time Poppy came up to Pebbles pen, I was in the pen as well.All was going well with them sniffing through the wires. I guess Poppymight have gotten a bit jealous of me being in Pebbles territory, andnipped Pebbles nose a bit. I thoroughly checked it over, and there wasno broken skin, scratch, nothing, so I think Pebbles pulled back justin time. Pebbles hopped off after the nip, and the two ignored eachother for the rest of the evening.

I'm excited at the possibility that my girlscould become a bonded pair, but I'll just have to see what happends!


----------



## Spring (Dec 7, 2006)

Hi everyone! Update time! 

This was how the second session went between the two:

I had Poppy running around the rabbit room for 2 and a half hours afterschool. All in all, the contact they had seemed pretty positive. Theymostly ignored each other. Poppy went up to Pebbles pen twice, and bothtimes I didn't need to step in for nipping. They would just sniff eachother, then ignored each other.

Pebbles enjoyed watching Poppy from the side of her pen. Poppy hoppedaround and rested on her towel to nibble on hay for most of the outtime. 

I was also curious about something. Does anyone have their rabbits outtogether, but not living together? At least for now, I'd like them tobe able to run around together. It's hard giving them a good amount oftime to run around when they can't run together. Until I know forabsolute sure Pebbles is a girl, I'll continue with greetings throughthe bars.

Here's some pictures of them out together 

Here's the two ignoring each other . Well at least Pebbles is interested- Poppy? Not so much .






Pebbles happily doing a bunny flop after seing Poppy.






Poppy looking over the edge of her box.








Happy Holidays from Spring, Poppy and Pebbles!

:santawink:


----------



## cheryl (Dec 7, 2006)

Lovely pictures Spring!

I love Poppy!,she's just the most prettiest little thing,i'm happy to hear that she has settled in just fine also.

I really do hope that you can bond these two,how wonderful would that be! 








cheryl


----------



## Spring (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi everyone! I know I should update my blog more often, but I forget to. 

Here&#39;s an update though.

So Poppy has been moved to her new NIC cage and she loves it! Her activity level has improved so much, she&#39;s more curious and her mood has improved so much too! 

Her and Pebbles have been getting along great through the bars. They love each others company and enjoy sitting near each other when one is out. I&#39;m going to try to make their first official meeting (well second if you count Pebbles jumping into Poppy&#39;s cage unexpectedly!) this Friday, hopefully. I need to get a spray bottle first though just in case a fight does break out. I&#39;ll add some recent pictures later.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 1, 2007)

Ohh so cute...Can i have them?


----------



## Spring (Feb 2, 2007)

Ok here&#39;s some pictures!

I love this picture of Pebbles.. She looks like a stuffed toy! 







Having a little nap by Poppy&#39;s cage.






An older picture, but it&#39;s my favourite DBF






Poppy LOVES her kitty. I had to wash it because it was all stiff from her licking it. 






"You know there&#39;s a bag of papaya treats right over there..."






Couldn&#39;t help but share this one. Poppy trances so easily. This was a week or so ago when I was going to clean her scent glands (but mysteriously, they were as clean as a whistle!






I&#39;m not feeling too great, so I&#39;m going to have to reschedule the bonding.


----------



## jordiwes (Feb 2, 2007)

*Spring wrote: *


> I&#39;m not feeling too great, so I&#39;m going to have to reschedule the bonding.


 

Those pics are so cute! I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Spring (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks!

I had a bit of a sore throat on Wednesday, and then by the evening my throat was killing me. I was so tired I slept most of the day yesterday and just felt like yuck! I&#39;m starting to get back some of my energy, but I still don&#39;t have any appetite. 

:imsick:


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 2, 2007)

*See my comments below, hehe!!

Spring wrote: *


> *Oh no!! Dead Pebbles!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Spring (Feb 2, 2007)

I swear Pebbles is trying to give me a heart attack. I can&#39;t even count the number of times I truly believed she was dead.Can you imagine what I thought when I saw her like this? Once I knew she was still alive and breathing, it was actually quite funny. 







:tongue


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 2, 2007)

Yep, I can definitely imagine...Flower does that to us ALL THE TIME!! 

There are so many times that I&#39;m sitting on the couch or here at the computer, and I sit and watch for her breathing...

These girls really sleep without abandon, don&#39;t they? Don&#39;t they know they&#39;re scaring their mommies?! ullhair:

Hehe...goofy bunnies!!

:bunnydance::bunnydance:<WBR>:bunnydance:


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 2, 2007)

P.S. Love that booty curtain...how cute is that?!

:inlove:


----------



## Spring (Feb 2, 2007)

In the beginning, very cute. Then it started to become a magnet for knots and bits of tangled hay, so mommy had to cut it off.  She still has a tiny bit of it, but not much. She only has a tiny bitof fluff as her butt warmer. 

Here&#39;s a picture of her booty now


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 2, 2007)

Hehe!! Butt warmer...how funny!! Pebbles is so adorable...she and Mr. Tumnus have REALLY made me want a lionhead in the future sometime. 

Of course, more girls right now is simply IMPOSSIBLE...but when we have a house, WATCH OUT!!! :shock:

Hehe...your girls are adorable...I love Poppy&#39;s airplaney ears, and Pebbles pretty manes. They&#39;re so beautiful!


----------



## Spring (Feb 2, 2007)

Oh, I absolutely love lion heads. They are just bursting with personality! 

Hey, another one isn&#39;t that much different Rosie! 

:wink


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Feb 2, 2007)

You know... I might just have room for another bunny or 2... onder:Your girls would make a_ lovely_ addition! 

Those pictures are awesome! I so love those girlies!


----------



## Spring (Feb 12, 2007)

Well, today I set up the first bonding session, well sort of.

I started by rechecking Pebbles gender (just to be sure). I took thesurprise pick up attempt, and to my surprise she didn't even wiggle..boy that made my job easier! Yep, for sure female. Looked like a tacoand the same as Poppy's.. and Poppy is 100% female. So why did I freakout?

OK, so I was originally going to have them bonded in the hall outsidethe rabbit room, but Pebbles seemed panicked and ran back into therabbit room. So, I decided that I'll just see how they react infamiliar territory.

Pebbles was running around fine, and I sectioned off any tight cornersso if there were any fights I could easily access both of them. I thenpicked Poppy up and set her down. They pretty much ignored each otherfor a minute or two, then Pebbles ran past and tried to mount Poppy. 

I wasn't thinking, I guess I just panicked. I know rabbits mount eachother for dominance, but for some stupid reason I scooped up Pebblesbefore she could even start.


I've always been freaked out of them breeding because I've heardstories of split penises, so I guess the little voice in the back of myhead didn't have faith in myself. I haven't sexed many rabbits, butfrom the pictures Pebbles is for sure a girl. 

I know I probably sound stupid, and I feel just as stupid for doingthat. I just acted without thinking when I gotthe suddenthought of "What if Pebbles is a boy!"

:embarrassed::craziness:lookaround


----------



## cheryl (Feb 13, 2007)

Hey Spring!

Can you get Pebble to a vet so they can check her for you,just so youcan put your mind to rest 100%,and then you can concentrate on bondingthem without worrying to much

I would really,really love to see Pebbles and Poppy bonded!

cheryl


----------



## Michaela (Feb 13, 2007)

I don't blame you at all!!

Nobody "professional" ever sexed Pebble and Ebony for me, they arealmost one and I still check down there to make sure! When they werereaching maturity, there was a lot of humping going on! Got meworried...but I think we would have saw some babies by now

One thing I went by was that they all had nipples, and my neighbour'sbuck had no nipples, so they must've been girls!!:shock: lol

I remember discussing "do boy rabbits have nipples" on here once, and no one seemed to be sure lol

Good luck with bonding, it would seem I'm going to be having a go at that myself soon


----------



## Spring (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi everyone! I havevideos of the girls .

Lets start with the videos...











And a new favpicture of Poppy..


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Feb 25, 2007)

I love the videos, your girls are so cute!:hearts


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Feb 25, 2007)

your girlies are soo adorable! i just wana take em all home!!:?

kim(hunny,ivo,benji,dexter,vinny)


----------



## Spring (Mar 1, 2007)

Video time! Got some new ownes and an old one.Enjoy! I'll try to get a new video every week and some pictures. That'smy goal .













Sorry the last two were cut short a bit. I didn't know how much room I had left in my camera.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 1, 2007)

Very cute videos. 

What kind of grass do you have growing for them? I'd love to get that for our Babies.

Susan and the Gang:bunnydance::apollo::bunny19:bunnyheart


----------



## Spring (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks!

It's just some oat grass  I got a big bag of whole oats from the feedstore and just grew them. Pretty easy and fastto grow, andthe girls ADORE eating it.


----------



## Spring (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey everyone! Had some Easter photo shootsyesterday. I liked how they turned out! . Surprisingly, the girlswere pretty easy to work with, with the help of papaya treats, ofcourse. 

Poppy..

















Pebbles..


----------



## jordiwes (Mar 13, 2007)

Eeeee hee heee! I love those easter pics! Cuties!


----------



## Haley (Mar 13, 2007)

Adorable! I love the bows!


----------



## Crystalballl (Mar 13, 2007)

Those are adorable!! 

Crystal


----------



## Spring (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks!

I slung a towel over the grids on their pens for the back drop. Iwanted to make it semi-professional, hehe. I'm going to see if Poppywill cooperate if I can get a few more, but a diva will be a diva! 


And Pebbles is having a false pregnancy too! Silly thing. Look at all the fur she pulled!


----------



## Spring (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm going to do a bit of reorganizing for my photobucket account, so my blog will be a bit messed up for a bit.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 15, 2007)

I keep wanting to do the same....

:bunnydance:Aliciaand The Zoo Crew!(2007):bunnydance::bunnydance:and:bunnydance::bunnydance:Breethe The Moo Cow Bunny:bunnydance:


----------

